

Ask HN: Is emailing list dead? - gaiusparx

Is it still worthwhile nowadays to create a mailing list to keep your customers updated with product news? Since you can achieve the same with Twitter follows and Facebook page.
======
imp
If your email has something interesting to say, then absolutely it's still
worthwhile. It seems to be a growing area, at least from my perspective. It
probably depends on the product, but most likely you'll get some value out of
an email newsletter.

------
gexla
I think the number of sites which still use mailing lists pretty much answers
this question. If in doubt, follow the crowd. Depending on your users, you
probably shouldn't assume they will be using Twitter / Facebook to keep on top
of updates.

